# Intercooler Kits?



## Revie (Dec 26, 2017)

I just wanted to see if there is any R&D going on currently for Intercooler kits for the Gen 2 Cruze, or if it's going to be a DIY project? It looked like ZZP was developing a few things for the LE2, but it doesn't look like anything's come to fruition yet. 

Anyone have any good news regarding R&D for the LE2?


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

subscribed.


----------



## aaron.hayter (Jan 15, 2018)

*ETL Performance*

There is a company called ETL Performance Products that produces a universally fit intercooler kit with a selection of hoses and clamps. Thats where i buy all of my hoses and clamps. www.etlperformance.com


----------



## aaron.hayter (Jan 15, 2018)

*Intercooler kit*

ETL performance has a universal intercooler kit with hoses and tubing and clamps. I have bought some clamps and silicone hose from there before and the quality is pretty good. check out their website. www.etlperformance.com


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

wonder if zzp will make anything


----------

